# برنامج بسيط و رائع لحساب estimating construction projects cost



## محمود حازم عياد (19 سبتمبر 2007)

مرفق لكم برنامج جديد ورائع و بسيط لتقدير تكلفة بنود الأعمال للمشروع وهو مرفق مع كتاب بعنوان 
Estimating Construction Costs أرجو أن يعجبكم ولقد طرحتة فى مقابلتى فى الملتقى ولكن نظرا" لأهمية الملف فضلت أن أعيد طرحة ليكون فى متناول الجميع 000واللة الموفق واليكم الرابط
 http://www.4shared.com/file/92704974...9/XP20AUP.html

محمود حازم عياد


----------



## beco57 (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*شكرا*

شكرا علي هذا البرنامج القدير والمفيد جعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (19 سبتمبر 2007)

هذا عهدنا بك اخونا الفاضل محمود حازم

وما نلت التميز الا عن جدارة
في اصرارك العظيم على افادة الجميع

جعل الله كل اعمالك في موازين حسناتك بكل خير

مشكورا على الملف وجاري تحميله


----------



## م. زيد (20 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ الأستاذ محمود، مشاركاتك دائماً متميزة ولا عجب فعلى قدر أهل العزم تأتي العزائم..
دمت طيباً وزادك الله من نعمه.. فمن نعم الله عليك حاجة إخوانك إليك.. 
والسلام.


----------



## bolbol (20 سبتمبر 2007)

ألف شكر يا أخي


----------



## mansour2000 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

this is a good program


----------



## mansour2000 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (21 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودك الطيب


----------



## samehgheith (23 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يبارك فيك يا باشمهندس


----------



## محمد رمضان النزهى (24 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا أخى الفاضل على هذا المجهود الرائع 
وهكذا عهدنا بك 
جزاك كل خير 0 رمضان كريم


----------



## eteleb (24 سبتمبر 2007)

thank you for your great effort


----------



## سامح إدارة (24 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/عماد حمدي (19 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ محمود عياد
ابحث عن برنامج تسعير لمشروعات Pipeline


----------



## ashrafemara (19 نوفمبر 2007)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (19 نوفمبر 2007)

أخى العزيز عماد حمدى 
البرنامج المرفق تستطيع منة فتح ملف جديد وليس tamplet وتقوم أنت بأحضار ال data 
وأدراجها فى الجداول وتستفيد من روابط البرنامج فى الحصول على معدل التكلفة
أرجو أن أكون قد أجبت على طلبك وأنا تحت أمرك فى أى أستفسار
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## mh702 (16 فبراير 2009)

يرجى اعادة رفع الملف


----------



## essa2000eg (17 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على الاسهامات المفيدة صراحة ان ملتقى المهندسين العرب هو مفخرة لكل المهندسين لما يضمه من الاعضاء المميزين الذين وفروا مكتبة عملاقة كما وكيفا فى كل جوانب الهندسة فشكرا لكم جميعا والى الامام دائما


----------



## قاسم احمد سلمان (17 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## قاسم احمد سلمان (17 فبراير 2009)

الرابط منتهي اخي الكريم


----------



## م الفا (17 فبراير 2009)

الاخ محمود عياد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا كثيرا على اسهاماتك الغير محدوده ولكن حاولت فتح الملف ولكن الرابط لا يعمل 
نأمل الافاده


----------



## mustafasas (17 فبراير 2009)

يا باشمهندس جزاك الله خيرا لو ترفع البرنامج مرة اخري لو متاح لان الرابط منتهي و شكرا


----------



## نزارالقدسي (19 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا*

شكرا اخي علي البرنامج


----------



## محمد شكرى (21 فبراير 2009)

يرجى اعادة رفع الملف وشكرا


----------



## محمد رميح (21 فبراير 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل اخى وشكرا على تعبكم معنا


----------



## nabilm (22 فبراير 2009)

جعل الله كل اعمالك في موازين حسناتك بكل خير


----------



## mo7amedsameer (22 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا
و لكن الملف غير موجود


----------



## Jamal (27 فبراير 2009)

هل من الممكن رفع الملف مرة اخرى
يرجى المساعدة


----------



## faiqmohmed (1 مارس 2009)

مشكور جدل اخي الكريم


----------



## alaa eldin farag (2 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ويرجي إعادة تحميل الرابط حيث أنة لا يعمل حاليا وجزيت خيراً


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (2 مارس 2009)

المهندس محمود حازم بعيد عن الملتقى منذ فترة طويلة جدا ونأمل ان يكون المانع خير


----------



## alaa eldin farag (4 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ولكن الرابط غير فعال حاليا


----------



## عادل ندى محمود (6 مارس 2009)

The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## احمد الديب (11 مارس 2009)

شكرا استاذنا العزيز وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## kaplan (11 مارس 2009)

الرابط لايعمل لذا مشكورا نرجو بيان رابط ىخر


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (13 مارس 2009)

Thank You Very Much
It is very valuable


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (13 مارس 2009)

Hey Friend
renew your link please
it seems to expired


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (13 مارس 2009)

*رابط جديد للبرنامج*

http://www.4shared.com/file/92704974/cb046c9/XP20AUP.html

اليكم رابط جديد للبرنامج مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## samy46 (14 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير على البرنامج الرائع والرابط الجديد شغال


----------



## alaa eldin farag (14 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ويرجي إعادة رفع الرابط وجزيت خيراً


----------



## م.طاهر (21 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا عنا


----------



## ياسر لاشين (21 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووور وجزاك الله كل خير وجارى التحميل


----------



## رامى السيد صالح (26 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخى الكريم و ربنا يوفقك فى كل ما تبغاه


----------



## مهندس126 (27 مارس 2009)

البرنامج يطلب الرجستريشن كود
امل امدادى بة للاهمية
وشكرا مقدما


----------



## Jamal (31 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وشكرا:16::16:


----------



## mustafasas (5 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا علي اعادة الرفع مرة اخري


----------



## alaa eldin farag (5 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## اسامة صلاح (30 أبريل 2009)

مشكور أخى الكريم وإلى الأمام


----------



## mmdfouad (2 مايو 2009)

المل غير متوفر ارجو اعادة الرفع


----------



## mmdfouad (2 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الرابط الشغال وارجو وضعه في صدر الموضوع إن أمكن


----------



## baldassar (18 مايو 2009)

جعل الله كل اعمالك في موازين حسناتك بكل خير


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (20 مايو 2009)

Thanks for your efforts


----------



## جمال السيد (20 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة ........ لكن عند فتح الملف للتحميل تظهلر هذه الرسالة
The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## جمال السيد (20 مايو 2009)

هل من الممكن مشكورا إرسالها بلنك آخر


----------



## mohtaseb (23 مايو 2009)

شكرا على استمرارية رفع الروابط


----------



## 1qaz (24 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم الرابط المرفق لا يعمل الرجاء التكرم بإعادة تحميل البرنامج


----------



## kingbaby (24 مايو 2009)

thank you mr.mahmod.


----------



## usamaawad40 (30 مايو 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير جاري التحميل


----------



## odwan (5 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم على هذا الجهد الجبار
رفع الله قدرك وحفظك وزادك من العلم ماتتمنى
الملف غير موجود عند الضغط على الرابط الرجاء التأكد


----------



## Semeses (5 يونيو 2009)

اخي العزيز

الرابط لا يعمل. هل تم إلغاؤه؟


----------



## هلوتس (11 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا عنا


----------



## gogda (11 يونيو 2009)

البرنامج غير متاح على هذا الرابط برجاء اعادة وضعة لللاستفادة وجزاك اللة خيرا .


----------



## عبدو الاخر (11 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله وفي عملك اخي ومشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووو جداً


----------



## jassim78 (12 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع المميز لمزيد من التقدم


----------



## gadag (21 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود بس الرابط ازيل ارجو اعاده الرفع
*


----------



## usamaawad40 (1 أغسطس 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير ياعسل


----------



## هلوتس (5 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا علي هذا البرنامج القدير والمفيد جعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## فاجومى (9 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد بسام بركات (11 أغسطس 2009)

this link is invalid


----------



## همتارو (13 أغسطس 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaanks alot


----------



## ISAM222 (13 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## أديب السعيدي (8 مايو 2010)

الأخ محمود
الرابط لا يعمل
يرجى المساعدة


----------



## civilwalid (16 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## firasmohammed (18 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## faiqmohmed (18 مايو 2010)

البرنامج في طور التحميل واتمنى ان يلبى المطلوب


----------



## محمودشمس (18 مايو 2010)

*شكرا أخى الفاضل على هذا المجهود الرائع 
وهكذا عهدنا بك 
جزاك كل خير 0*​


----------



## محمودشمس (19 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا واخلفة الله عليك بالصحة والعافية


----------



## TARIQ ALJABRI (28 مايو 2010)

Thank You so much


----------



## mohamedsamy (28 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدالله رمضان ن (31 مايو 2010)

في مشكلة في الملف ارجو اعادة الرفع


----------



## semba_18 (31 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وبرجاء تصحيح النية


----------



## NEWSHARE (9 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله تعالى خيرا و احسن اليك


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (9 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراااا مشرفنا العزيز


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (9 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله تعالى خيرا*


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (21 يناير 2012)

البرنامج تحت التنزيل.
جزاكم الله عنا خيرا.


----------



## mr.moodee (24 يناير 2012)

لملف معطل اتمنى تفيدونير احتاج البرنامج بشده


----------



## tbuly (24 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم محمود حازم على جهودكم المتميزة في نشر المعرفة بين أعضاء المنتدى في جميع المجالات وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## استشاري وليد (25 يناير 2012)

برجاء اعاده رفع البرنامج وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Canavaro1 (26 يناير 2012)

. Salam,
I could not download it
I got this message 
The file link that you requested is not valid

Can you help


----------



## sivaprasad7 (30 سبتمبر 2012)

Thank you very much dear friend ,Info;for link visit page 4


----------



## عطيةحسن (5 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
من فضلك الملف مش متاح يا ريت تنزله تاني جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (5 أكتوبر 2012)

أخى العزيز الملف فى الصفحه الرابعه موجود وأنا جربت النسخه ونزلت عندى وأنا تحت أمرك


----------



## ahmedkhorkhash (28 أكتوبر 2012)

الاخ الفاضل م محمود عياد 
برجاء التكرم منك بارسال ملف او برنامج بخصوص تسعير عملية انشاء مبنى سكنى وسور اعمال متكاملة (لانى مش عارف طريقه التسعير ودايما اخش فى مناقصات عامه الائى نفسى دراستى قبل الاخير ب 2 او الاخير الاعلى سعر )وذلك على البريد الخاص بى ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر اخوك عباره عن مشروع مقاول صغير مبتدء كان الله فى عون العبد ما دام العبد فى عون اخيه 
ولسيادجتكم جزيل الشكر ودوام التوفيق


----------



## ahmedkhorkhash (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*البرنامج دا بتاع ايه بالظبط يا باش مهندس*



محمود حازم عياد قال:


> XP20AUP.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
> 
> اليكم رابط جديد للبرنامج مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق



ارجوا من سيادتك ياباش مهندس مساعدتى فى كيفيه تسعير مناقصه اعمال مبانى متكامل عمارة سكنيه وسور حولها
مع كيفيه وضع نسب المصاريف والارباح وياريت لو فى شييت اكسيل معادلات الخ موضح به البنود خرسانات مبانى عزل رطوبه ومياه وعزل حرارى كسوات بلاط سيراميك بياض كريتال دهانات ولو استاذن حضرتك وتتفضل عليا مشكور ترسله على البريد الخاص بى على الملتقى او بريدى الالكترونى التالى [email protected]

ولسيادتك دوام الصحه والعافيه والتوفيق
وكل عام وسيادتكم بخير


----------



## هانى 2007 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك 
الرابط منتهى 




Sorry, the file link that you requested is not valid.
Reasons for this may include:


Invalid link
The file has been deleted because it was violating our Terms of user
 
Read more at http://www.4shared.com/rar/xA9tlLSr/XP20AUP.html?cau2=0759nousr#xPokcyr890j4EOEH.99 
​


----------



## Eng.karim Ragab (29 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Mustafa_egypt (10 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير...


----------



## hny (11 فبراير 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## عيسى محمد سمحه (10 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم يا باشمهندس
الرابط لا يعمل يرجى إعادة رفعه مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## the pump (11 مارس 2013)

هذا رابط آخر وضعه المهندس
XP20AUP - Download - 4shared

جزاك الله خيراً م. محمود


----------



## احمد شافعى (16 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد شافعى (16 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Abdo Essam (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*هذه نسخة جيدة لبرنامج صغير من تصميم أحد الزملاء
http://sa.ae/557d7d3/
*​


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (23 أكتوبر 2013)

تسلم إيدك مجهود رائع جزاك الله خير


----------



## marvel_worker (25 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااا الف الف شكر


----------



## glman (25 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## zmr82 (3 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس محمود


----------

